# would this swing be decent enough to build off of???



## lancerontrack (Jun 3, 2009)

just started playing march 24

newgolfswing.flv video by lancerontrack - Photobucket

i know i have a steep swing and all but its to kill my natural tendency to slice or fade the ball. for me the closer i keep my left arm to my body the straighter i hit the ball. the further i get the ball from my ball the more lost and out of control i get.


----------



## Backspin (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a start. It takes time to take your hands out of your swing. Work on it slowly from backswing all the way to downswing and focus on getting a full turn. Think "Athletic" stance and it should help you make that full turn a little better. Then from there you will have to focus on your timing. It all takes time


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to both of you!

The ball is in the right postion for your driver. I think that your left arm may be coming up a little high, you should be able to put a drink bottle or rolled up towel between your arm and body and not drop it on you back swing. sometimes on my back swing i come up to near vertical and this causes me issue so its something to look out for. have fun with this game and remember so days will be great and some wont thats why you have the 19th hole.


----------



## lancerontrack (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks, well after hitting the driving range and all now i've dropped this swing, lol. it didnt feel natural even though i was hitting the ball straighter. i didn't know about turning your hands through your swing and just tried to lock everything and go straight back and straight forward. now im furthur away from the ball with my body with my arms alot more relaxed out in front of me. i rotate the driver around my body (instead of just coming straight up) and release my body and the club. wow it feels so much better. ill try and get some video up within the week.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool good luck remember any change at first doesnt feel natural but the because you've made a change the thing to do is if a change works for you is to stick with it and it will feel more natural over time.


----------



## lancerontrack (Jun 3, 2009)

really the recent change i made feels better then ever! i feel like everything else i have been doing hasnt felt right but i would just tweek it as i go along. i feel more balanced and smoother now.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats good to hear keep on tweeking and if you find the perfect swing let me know


----------



## stingrays06 (Jul 19, 2009)

Take the Golf Swing Test and Learn how to improve your swing!!

The Golf Swing Test


----------

